# Diet Books



## LastChanceWeightLoss (May 19, 2010)

What would you like to find in a diet book? I would think it would be an effective and doable weight loss plan that insures easy and permanent weight loss. So far, out of thousands of books written over the years on the subject of weight loss none have offered he readers the solution that the book promised. Hmm maybe I will use this as query.

If anyone here has read or is reading a diet book could you tell me what that book is and what you think of it? 

Thanks


----------



## terrib (May 19, 2010)

What I would like to see is a book on low fat cooking.... take a recipe and make it low in fat but not low in taste. You know like a substitution guideline. The only one I know of is, substituting oil for applesauce.


----------



## Sam (May 19, 2010)

_Mod Note: Moved to Research. _


----------



## Olly Buckle (May 19, 2010)

Good to see you joined us. Dieters seem to do a cycle of weight gain, weight loss, gain, loss ... It sounds as though what you are offering is not a diet book so much as a stop dieting book, one for sensible eating. Maybe you should shift your marketing strategy to "The easy way to stop dieting". Just a thought, I am not a dieter.


----------



## LastChanceWeightLoss (May 19, 2010)

Olly Buckle said:


> Good to see you joined us. Dieters seem to do  a cycle of weight gain, weight loss, gain, loss ... It sounds as though  what you are offering is not a diet book so much as a stop dieting  book, one for sensible eating. Maybe you should shift your marketing  strategy to "The easy way to stop dieting". Just a thought, I am not a  dieter.



Olly, 

It's kind of wha it is because the goal for the dieter is to reform bad  habits and adopt a healthy lifestyle. I really like your idea of an easy  way to stop dieting but I may at the word forever. 

Most diet books spend the first half of the book trying to justify a  pseudo-scientific nutritional theory and the rest of the book is a  cookbook.  I have a cookbook section with recipes like these:

Eve's Sinful Apple Delight: 50 calories

Ingredients: 1 large ripe apple

Preparation: Wash it.

Eat and enjoy

Asian Pear Paradise 51 calories

Preparation: Wash the pear

Eat and enjoy.

Our Daily Bread Bread 70 - 100 calories

Eat and enjoy

I set dietary guidelines and the dieter has to do some work and create  and prepare meals that meet those guidelines. It force them to think and  eat more mindfully.


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 19, 2010)

The cook down at the local Cantonese place is named Lo Fat, Terri.  I'll see if he has any tips.


----------



## terrib (May 19, 2010)

I am laughing, Linton..... And I loved Eve's Simple Delight, Last Chance, lol....that was cute.


----------



## LastChanceWeightLoss (May 20, 2010)

*Wild Rice Pilaf The Pounds *140 calories


----------



## Eluixa (May 21, 2010)

Here are a couple questions/suggestions, things to consider:

1. How do you not eat the ice cream you buy for your kids. The easy answer would be, don' buy ice cream. Not possible. So what's your idea? And please don't give me a healthy alternative that is so frozen when you get it out that it lasts for over a year because you can't be bothered to get an ice pick.

2. What to eat at the theatre when everyone else is eating popcorn, chocolate, candy and drinking soda? I guess an apple huh? Well, OK, if I have an apple, I'll give it a try. Nothing is so disappointing as a pithy apple though. Ugh. 
Suggestion, stuff yourself with dinner before the movies so you can't imagine putting anything else in at all, lol. Heh, but that encourages eating too much.

3. How do you not eat the lovely quesadillas, spagetti, macaroni and cheese, mashed potatoes, hamburger and french fries etc and so on that you make for your kids, because face it, your a mom at home feeding everyone, and not everyone wants to eat like a monk, nor should they have to. And by the time your finished with their yummy meal, who the heck wants to make and eat your health food? You? I think not.

4. How do you live on salads when you are hypoglycemic, and somewhat anemic?

5. How not to clean out the house when you are on the rag? 

6. Healthy Holiday treats that don't taste healthy.

7. And how to convince yourself that you really DO want to get on your excercise 'machine' today? Yeah, that monstrosity in your living room that holds wet towels and the kids hula hoops. The one the kids use as a gymnasium.

8. What is the best new in front of the puter snack?

9. How not to eat the cranberry scones or fill in the blank your beloved makes you or buys, along with the tea/coffee...
How not to make sweet hot tea all winter as it rains outside?

10. How do you convince your kids/husband that they want to join you in your new tortureous venture to fitness/leaness.

I imagine a good deal of people buying these books are women with children. They don't have the money for a sitter three times a week, or a trainer, or very often the time to devote to themselves or the energy needed to push themselves at the end of the day, which got them in that overweight place to begin with. 

In any case, good luck with your book. 
Two of my favorite books concerning this are: Crap, can't remember and could not find them. Will update if they come to mind.


----------

